# Eastern MI Gamers?



## Samnell (Jan 29, 2002)

Anyone out there? I'm in Alpena.


----------



## Aeris Winterood (Feb 5, 2002)

*We need to move! lol*

Yeah, I know what you mean, no one around here... Hey, we can meet in the middle, game in what? Gaylord? lol  Oh well! Good luck!


----------

